# Bubbles on steering wheel



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I heard about them.....today I found one on my new GTO. How does the dealer repair them?? (thet are on the silver parts of the wheel)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SPICERED2006 said:


> I heard about them.....today I found one on my new GTO. How does the dealer repair them?? (thet are on the silver parts of the wheel)


I read they are caps and the dealer replaces them. Not the entire steering wheel, just the silver caps.


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Yes I have had mine replaced it is just the silver covers that get replaced. Be sure to check that they do not damage the clips on the black cover that goes on the back side of wheel. They are very wimpy and if they do not line them up just right and try to press them into place they will be ruined and the black back cover will have to be replaced then too.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Indeed. There is a special tool needed to do it right. Having all four of mine changed when the tool comes in.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

Dang.  I thought i was the only one with that problem. There is one bubble on the silver cap of my steering wheel that's been there since i first got my gto. I got it back in april. Can I still get that replaced by the dealer?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bubbles on the steering wheel*



SPICERED2006 said:


> I heard about them.....today I found one on my new GTO. How does the dealer repair them?? (thet are on the silver parts of the wheel)


Dangit! Don't title a thread like that unless you're gonna post some pictures of big blonde with her butt in the windshield and her legs draped over the 3 and 9 spokes.

Got me all worked up for nothin. Damn bait and switch. Yer just mean.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here ya go wing....Here is my bubbles wrapped around my steering wheel. She is better than the club.....She is the ultimate Anti-theft device.


----------



## Ls1goat04 (Nov 9, 2007)

was this just a bad batch or somthing?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*No bubbles here*

I just went out into garage and found no signs of any bubbles. I've had my '06 goat for almost one year and it only has approximately 850miles. This will make vehicle #27 in the 18 years i've been driving. Anyway no bubbles yet.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ls1goat04 said:


> was this just a bad batch or somthing?


I don't know about a bad batch I have read of a few cases. Mine is fine.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Here ya go wing....Here is my bubbles wrapped around my steering wheel. She is better than the club.....She is the ultimate Anti-theft device.


If Bubbles was on your steering wheel, you'll want to buy a new steering column and some hand sanitizer.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Just remember fellas, if you have Bubbles on your steering wheel, you will need to use your "special" tool.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> If Bubbles was on your steering wheel, you'll want to buy a new steering column and some hand sanitizer.


:willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

has anyone had anyproblems with the replacement caps? I have not replaced mine, but about 4 months ago the top left one has a bubble and just this week the top right one has bubble.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

pictures? now im freaked out...


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I noticed bubbles on my steering wheel too. I have developed two of them. Glad to hear that the dealers are replacing them. Does anyone know if the warranty covers them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Does anyone know if the warranty covers them?


Absolutely...... 3/36 bumper to bumper except wear and tear parts like brake pads.


----------



## maxcm96 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Bubbles*

Does anyone have the part numbers handy? Is this something we can do with the correct tool? I have bubbles but I am out of warranty now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

maxcm96 said:


> Does anyone have the part numbers handy? Is this something we can do with the correct tool? I have bubbles but I am out of warranty now.


Depending on how long you are out of warranty, and the relationship you had with the dealer... try talking to the dealer, maybe you can get them to do a courtesy fix. 

You'd have to ask them what kind of took they use I have no idea what it is.


----------



## AndyKleinPontiacSuck (Aug 27, 2006)

When I had my steering wheel bubbles repaired, the dealership replaced all the buttons, aluminum trim, and the steering wheel rim. They may have replaced the whole steering wheel, alas, I noticed the air bag cover was the same as before I brought the goat to the dealer (I have a tiny scuff on the airbag cover). The new steering wheel rim felt nice though, almost as if I had a brand new car in a weird way.


----------

